

CocoonJS 2.0, now ready for HTML5 Apps Introducing the Phonegap Killer - herve76
http://blog.ludei.com/html5-apps-phonegap/

======
octopus
Pity they have such a horrible site design and poor documentation (scattered
in too many places). For e.g. the code example on this page could be made
easier to read/understand with a simple syntax highlighter:

[http://support.ludei.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200807797-CocoonJ...](http://support.ludei.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200807797-CocoonJS-Webview)

------
mattdesl
Nice! Does Canvas+ support WebGL? What about video and device camera
processing, i.e. through a custom shader?

------
herve76
Do you think CocoonJS is better than Famo.us?

